

Ask HN: Resources for teaching kids robotics?  - callmeed

I was asked by my kids&#x27; small, private school to teach either a robotics elective to the Jr. High kids (grades 7 &amp; 8) or a club (for grades 3 - 8) next semester.<p>From what I understand, it&#x27;s too late to get involved in the Lego robotics leagues. I&#x27;ve done plenty of Arduino hacking so I&#x27;m leaning towards that route.<p>Anyone have recommendations for kits&#x2F;tutorials that would be good for that age?
======
sharemywin
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mechanical-
engineering/2-12-intro...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mechanical-
engineering/2-12-introduction-to-robotics-fall-2005/download-course-
materials/)

little advanced for kids but you could probably use as starting point

